# Add a minute to tonight's Glee



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Just got a note about tonight's Glee episode needing an extra minute padded to the end. Times below are EST, so adjust accordingly.

FOX
Tue. 11/30/10
Time Change Only

*Delete*
8:00pm-9:00pm: Glee
9:00pm-9:30pm: Raising Hope

*Add*
8:00pm-*9:01*pm: Glee
9:01pm-9:30pm: Raising Hope


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Argh, I always add a minute.. so this probably means I have to add ANOTHER minute. (They have gone over the allotted time before.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Damn.. I missed this alert before it was too late!!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I noticed a lot of Glee before whatever program I had recorded following it. It looked like previews not part of the main plot.


----------



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

This type of information should be sent through the Tivo's message system. Then we might get it before it's too late.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

If that could be done, the schedule would be updated automatically instead so you didn't have to be involved (we already know most customers don't read those messages anyway). Unfortunately we don't always get notification of the change soon enough to update our servers, but even then it still requires that the DVR call in to get the update.

We know this forum is not an effective method of communicating a change like this, but we do it out of courtesy anyway.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> If that could be done, the schedule would be updated automatically instead so you didn't have to be involved (we already know most customers don't read those messages anyway). Unfortunately we don't always get notification of the change soon enough to update our servers, but even then it still requires that the DVR call in to get the update.
> 
> We know this forum is not an effective method of communicating a change like this, but we do it out of courtesy anyway.


Jerry, for broadband-connected devices, you could do such updates much more frequently, right? After all, we can schedule updates on the web site that the receiver picks up relatively quickly.

Wasn't there an announcement a few years back about a project with a network (CBS?) to develop a means to provide last-minute scheduling adjustments via the video signal being recorded? Is that still going on? Any news you can share?

Frankly, those are services I could probably even be convinced to pay slightly more for on my account (not per receiver, please! , or even just a one-time enablement fee).


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

TiVoJerry said:


> If that could be done, the schedule would be updated automatically instead so you didn't have to be involved (we already know most customers don't read those messages anyway). Unfortunately we don't always get notification of the change soon enough to update our servers, but even then it still requires that the DVR call in to get the update.
> 
> We know this forum is not an effective method of communicating a change like this, but we do it out of courtesy anyway.


Jerry, I appreciate the heads-up!:up::up::up:


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Shows on Fox networks (Fox and FX) seem to have a loose relationship with the concept of a 30-minute widow and 60-minute window. Glee and House usually overrun by a few minutes on several shows during the year. I try to set things up to give them at least a 5-minute buffer. The Simpsons also will occasionally run over, so it also gets the buffer. Also, the Simpsons seems to also start early sometimes. If you want to be sure to see the couch gag, you need a few minutes of buffer at the beginning. 

The FX 10pm show can run a minute or two over the allotted length (and do announce in advance when they will go to 1.5 hours). I've noticed that the minute or so overruns are usually fairly accurately shown in the TiVo schedule (at least by showtime). Nevertheless, I also pad these by 5 minutes.

Note that the NBC Thursday comedies run hard on the(and sometimes a few seconds over) the time break. Again, I pad, even for successive shows, since there is a short hiccup when a recording ends and another starts. Dual tuners are a life-saver here.


----------

